# where to live SA? you tell me



## w.hutson (Feb 21, 2010)

Any ideas of possible places to live in SA not too fussed about being around capital. A small/medium town, coastal, decent schooling for kids. General hospital for work Im a registered nurse. Things to do for family with kids.
Warren


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

w.hutson said:


> Any ideas of possible places to live in SA not too fussed about being around capital. A small/medium town, coastal, decent schooling for kids. General hospital for work Im a registered nurse. Things to do for family with kids.
> Warren


I'd reckon Warren that the small towns/cities of Port Elliot or Victor Harbour would be nice places to consider, those or anywjere down the Fleurieu Peninsula soutrgh of Adelaide, though no real larger towns but you can have some quieter living within easy enough reach of the greater Adelaide area for work.
Going a lot further away, to south east and on southern coast line you have the country cities of Millicent and Mount Gambier and either would be good for lifestyle and cheaper living than what is usually available in capital cities or areas closer to them.


----------

